# Configurer son routeur (noos numericable netgear) pour azureus



## galileo (24 Novembre 2007)

Routeur NETGEAR CVG834G avec abonnement noos/numéricable 30 mégas, le test du port avec Azureus fonctionne (je les ai ouvert sur le modem) mais le test de vitesse donne 0 en download (!)  et 62 ko en upload...
J'ai bien les petits voyants au vert, mais je pense être tjrs en low download vu que ça ne dépasse pas les 30 ko/sec (!)

 Pour configurer Azureus 
J'ai trouvé ici

http://www.emule-france.com/forum/configur...34pn,t72291.htm

une longue explication pour configurer un routeur pour emule (mais c'est adaptable assez facilement pour azureus)...
En gros , pour optimiser les connexions il faut 1-donner une adresse ip fixe au pc 2-ouvrir les ports dans Azureus et dans le routeur et en principe ça swingue.....

Sauf que : je n'arrive pas du tout à forcer l'ip fixe sur le routeur netgear et (évidemment) numéricable ne donne aucune aide là dessus.... ;-)

voilà ce que je suis censé réussir à faire : aller sur 192.168.0.1 pour accéder au panneau de commande du modem... aller dans la rubrique IP LAN jusqu'ici tout va bien...

Puis rentrer dans la partie infs de location réservation DHCP les adresses MAC et IP de mon macbook pro et de ma console Wii.... 
le hic c'est qu'une fois que c'est fait, je clique sur ajouter.... mais .... RIEN n'apparaît, ça n'ets pas pris en compte...
Alors je réessaye en cliquant cette fois d'abord sur NON dans "serveur DHCP" pour que les adresses ip ne soient plus attribuées automatiquement mais manuellement et je recommence... mais idem....
Les adresses que je crée n'apparaissent jamais.... 

est-ce qu'un utilisateur averti (qui comme chacun le sait en vaut 2) saurait me dire ce que je dois faire ?

Merci !

dernière question concernant UPnP : un réglage des ports + la mise en activité de cet UPnP suffisent-ils à avoir de bons débits sans avoir à forcer l'adresse IP fixe ??


----------

